# Changed battery in key fob do I need to reprogram the key fob?



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello everyone, I just changed the battery in my generation 2 2016 Chevy Cruze key fob, the one for push button start but now the key fob isn't working. I can't get into the vehicle or do anything with the key fob itself. Do I need to reprogram the key fob once I've replaced the battery? Or did i more than likely damage the circuitry when opening the device? What can I do to regain access to my car? I have no idea how to start it without working keyfob, but I can get access inside with the metal key attached to the key fob. Please can anyone help?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I would be surprised if it needed to be re-programmed for a battery change. There should be a section in the owner's manual on how to program a new key fob for the car. You can try that and see if it works. Are you sure the battery is in with the correct polarity?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Nothing in the owner's manual for the transmitter battery replacement indicates a need to reprogram. There is a note to be careful when replacing the battery in the remote to prevent any static to the circuit board. The re-program is unlikely to work, since it appears damage happened with the battery change. Do you have the RKE or the keyed ignition fob?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I did not have to reprogram mine after. I did 4 of these, 2 for push button, and 2 for a keyed ignition and they all function.

Make sure the battery was installed in the correct orientation. 

Do the unlock, panic, or trunk buttons work?


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> I would be surprised if it needed to be re-programmed for a battery change. There should be a section in the owner's manual on how to program a new key fob for the car. You can try that and see if it works. Are you sure the battery is in with the correct polarity?


 I tried both directions and still nothing. I think the circuit board has been damaged because I didn't include in my original message that the green circuit board fell out when I opened the key fob. It fell on the floor but nothing was broken on it but I suspect it has been damaged. So I'm clueless as to what to do. I was going to order new key fob online cause although I own the car which was purchase in the USA I live in the Caribbean. But if I buy new key fob from online and follow the instructions on how to program it which I understand the method, would that work or would I still need to have the original key fob working for those new key fobs to be able to sync with the car?


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> Nothing in the owner's manual for the transmitter battery replacement indicates a need to reprogram. There is a note to be careful when replacing the battery in the remote to prevent any static to the circuit board. The re-program is unlikely to work, since it appears damage happened with the battery change. Do you have the RKE or the keyed ignition fob?


This is the key fob in the attachment


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

PolarisX said:


> I did not have to reprogram mine after. I did 4 of these, 2 for push button, and 2 for a keyed ignition and they all function.
> 
> Make sure the battery was installed in the correct orientation.
> 
> Do the unlock, panic, or trunk buttons work?


No, none of the buttons work and I tried various polarities. My gutt feeling is that I damaged the circuit board because it fell out when I opened the key fob. And that's the only one I have. So I'm wondering how I can get a replacement. I do not live in America but the car was purchased in America and shipped to me in the Caribbean. I love the car but I currently can't drive it because the key fob will not work and it's costing me a fortune as I have to use a rental car till I get it sorted.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

You will need one working fob / key to program any new ones. I think the only other option is to tow it to the dealership.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok I figured out how to start the car without the key fob working or dead. So I'm going to go online and order new key fobs and see if they work when I follow programing instructions. Will update you all.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

There is a longer process to program a key if you do not have the original, it takes at least 30 minutes, basically it is intentionally slow to make it a non-viable option for a car thief, it's not available in some markets due to regulations, but it should be on yours if it was US car. If you do not have the owners manual, you can download it from GM for free, it has the proceedure to program your new key when you get it.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

This appears to by your key fob, I'd recommend you get a back-up, as it's certainly cheaper than even a couple of days of renting a car should you ever lose one in the future. 






Amazon.com: ACDelco 13508769 GM Original Equipment Keyless Entry Remote Key Fob: Automotive


Buy ACDelco 13508769 GM Original Equipment Keyless Entry Remote Key Fob: Anti-Theft - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

This one is half the price, and appears to be the exact same thing. 





Amazon.com: X AUTOHAUX Keyless Entry Remote Smart Key Fob 433 Mhz HYQ4EA for 2016-2019 Chevy Malibu Cruze Camaro: Home Audio & Theater


Amazon.com: X AUTOHAUX Keyless Entry Remote Smart Key Fob 433 Mhz HYQ4EA for 2016-2019 Chevy Malibu Cruze Camaro: Home Audio & Theater



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> This one is half the price, and appears to be the exact same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant!! Thank you so much.


MRO1791 said:


> There is a longer process to program a key if you do not have the original, it takes at least 30 minutes, basically it is intentionally slow to make it a non-viable option for a car thief, it's not available in some markets due to regulations, but it should be on yours if it was US car. If you do not have the owners manual, you can download it from GM for free, it has the proceedure to program your new key when you get it.


Thank you.


----------



## Cruze2020UT (Dec 28, 2021)

A short video showing how to change the key fob battery from a 2016 2017 2018 2019 2020 Chevrolet Cruze 
FCC ID: HYQ4EA 
P/N: 13508771


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

I changed the battery in my fob too, turned out the new battery was dead. Bought another new battery and put it in..... Worked like a charm no programming needed.


----------

